# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Riptropin is junk, STAY AWAY..my experience explained

## fossilfuel7

I have been using Riptropin for about 3 months now. I started out at 5ius per day and stayed at that dose a little better then two months. I had one test at about the 6-7 weeks mark and it came back 1230 out of a possible 2275 which is a low to moderate level for my age group.

I then upped it to 10 ius a day for about 3 weeks and still noticed nothing at all. I had another test done a week ago and it showed 1345 out of a possible 2275.

Luckily I got a refund for the second kit that I bought but, lost on the first kit.

Myself, Lifegaurd102, and Frawnz have all had very similar results at the same doses...and we have all been in contact through out this process.

The results speak for the themselves.

I will never buy anything from China again...it's all junk as far as I am concerned. I read post after post on that board about how great the source is and how reputable...blah,blah,blah. It just goes to show the internet can be ass backwards and deceiving.

The same source also sells hyge tropin as well that is supposed to come from the same place..so beware.


I hate to think how many people are getting ripped off from China because I researched this thoroughly for months and all I could find was positive stuff about this scammer. However, no one ever did have any test results to go on and only hearsay from guys who were just happy he delivered and were using gear and attributing any results to the GH.

I AM PISSED.

----------


## matt77

Hey bro I feel for you and hope we can get this resolved some way. 

Guys, is there not anyone here that can test GH? Surely someone has access to a lab and knows how to test it on this board. 

Mr. Rose, can you do it if you had some??

----------


## Big

> ...I will never buy anything from China again...it's all junk as far as I am concerned....


I'm sorry to hear about your loss, but China is a pretty big place lol, I know many, many guys who are happy with goods from China.

----------


## fossilfuel7

> I'm sorry to hear about your loss, but China is a pretty big place lol, I know many, many guys who are happy with goods from China.


I hear you on that big..and don't disagree with you. The problem is, however, many many guys have posted that they were happy with the source and that he is one of the best in the business....and it was all crap...and no one ever had test results to prove what they were saying...just a bunch of talk. 

I have never takien any gear and need the GH for a few health problems...so my experience is an unbiased one based on me using only....what was supposed to be GH.

There is just so much parroting going around the forums about GH.

----------


## fossilfuel7

> Hey bro I feel for you and hope we can get this resolved some way. 
> 
> Guys, is there not anyone here that can test GH? Surely someone has access to a lab and knows how to test it on this board. 
> 
> Mr. Rose, can you do it if you had some??


I appreciate it bro, I have said all along that sources need to prove that they are selling real GH and guarantee it.

----------


## gixxerboy1

Considering we dont talk about sources here. How did many people post that the source was good?

----------


## fossilfuel7

> Considering we dont talk about sources here. How did many people post that the source was good?



Many people posted on other boards and specifically on the *Edited* board in the sponsor forums where I am also a member.

----------


## Xtralarg

I think you need to take a step back here, let me explain.....

Ok I understand that you're pissed that your gear was bunk and that you have wasted your hard earned money, however before you condemn a certain brand you have to remember that you may well have a copy of the genuine product. As we all know this is a massive problem for many industries not just HGH and steroids .

The problem is exadurated with 'underground' products because we have no power to prevent a Chinese faker setting up what appears to be a genuine website and then trading as a reputible company. As we know several of the leading brands all have several websites all claiming to be the geniune article, and to make it worse there are several differennt stories/rumors about these different websites that all give a different account about which one is the real one!

So before you condemn a particular brand please remmeber that it is not that easy in this instance and that by jumping the gun people who in fact may have a genuine product may suffer if they feel they have also be duped.

----------


## fossilfuel7

> I think you need to take a step back here, let me explain.....
> 
> Ok I understand that you're pissed that your gear was bunk and that you have wasted your hard earned money, however before you condemn a certain brand you have to remember that you may well have a copy of the genuine product. As we all know this is a massive problem for many industries not just HGH and steroids .
> 
> The problem is exadurated with 'underground' products because we have no power to prevent a Chinese faker setting up what appears to be a genuine website and then trading as a reputible company. As we know several of the leading brands all have several websites all claiming to be the geniune article, and to make it worse there are several differennt stories/rumors about these different websites that all give a different account about which one is the real one!
> 
> So before you condemn a particular brand please remmeber that it is not that easy in this instance and that by jumping the gun people who in fact may have a genuine product may suffer if they feel they have also be duped.


Xtra...I'm not jumping the gun here. I researched for 6 months before I finally I took the dive. I got Riptropin from the direct source...who is the person who started the brand name. It all comes from the same source. Me, Frawnz, and notsmall all got it from him.
It's not a copy...go read my post in the "GH concerns" thread you started..where Frawnz and notsmall posted as well. There is only one Riptropin website which was set up by the source.
I did not think posting the link to that board was a source...because it is a board. sorry.
Btw..thanks for starting your thread about the GH concerns. It was perfect timing for me to post my experience.

----------


## NVR2BIG1

That surprises me, b/ the manufacturer of Riptropin was one of the 2 guys who started **********, and if anybody knows anything about those old Hyge brown tops, they know they were ****ing strong as hell, like 2 iu felt like 5 iu strong!! So I would think Riptropin would be decent. HOWEVER, one of my concerns w/ Riptropin was how much powder they were putting in the vials. The vials I saw were just packed up the ass w/ powder, some of it had to have been filler, literally it looked like 3x more powder than traditional blue tops. I know there are a lot of fake/underdosed blues floating around right now too. Your best bet is to go with Yellow tops of if you can afford it that Eurochem GH. Eurochem is no joke, top notch, blows everything else away IMO. Thanks for sharing this experience with us

----------


## fossilfuel7

[QUOTE=NVR2BIG1;5252895]That surprises me, b/ the manufacturer of Riptropin was one of the 2 guys who started **********, and if anybody knows anything about those old Hyge brown tops, they know they were ****ing strong as hell, like 2 iu felt like 5 iu strong!! So I would think Riptropin would be decent. HOWEVER, one of my concerns w/ Riptropin was how much powder they were putting in the vials. The vials I saw were just packed up the ass w/ powder, some of it had to have been filler, literally it looked like 3x more powder than traditional blue tops. I know there are a lot of fake/underdosed blues floating around right now too. Your best bet is to go with Yellow tops of if you can afford it that Eurochem GH. Eurochem is no joke, top notch, blows everything else away IMO. Thanks for sharing this experience with us[/QUOTE

No prob man. I actually gained about 5pds of water weight when I started. Obviously, it was not an indication of quality as Marcus300 has said is one of the fillers they use in place to convince people they are taking GH.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

I've been taking 5iu of rips for about 6 months... ive noticed body compisition changes but i never ever had one side... no hands nothing...

i do have some ****ed up dreams tho...but thats about it...

i've also done serostin before...never had sides either... the only sides ive ever had in my life was when i first took gh about 5 years ago and there were generic blue tops...my hands went numb at 2iu...

never experinced that again..

----------


## fossilfuel7

> I've been taking 5iu of rips for about 6 months... ive noticed body compisition changes but i never ever had one side... no hands nothing...
> 
> i do have some ****ed up dreams tho...but thats about it...
> 
> i've also done serostin before...never had sides either... the only sides ive ever had in my life was when i first took gh about 5 years ago and there were generic blue tops...my hands went numb at 2iu...
> 
> never experinced that again..


Have you had a test to prove your results?

Do you know what your baseline was?

----------


## JuliusPleaser

no... i never tested it or anything.

----------


## TheCamel

> I have been using Riptropin for about 3 months now. I started out at 5ius per day and stayed at that dose a little better then two months. I had one test at about the 6-7 weeks mark and it came back 1230 out of a possible 2275 which is a low to moderate level for my age group.
> 
> I then upped it to 10 ius a day for about 3 weeks and still noticed nothing at all. I had another test done a week ago and it showed 1345 out of a possible 2275.
> 
> Luckily I got a refund for the second kit that I bought but, lost on the first kit.
> 
> Myself, Lifegaurd102, and Frawnz have all had very similar results at the same doses...and we have all been in contact through out this process.
> 
> The results speak for the themselves.
> ...


you are just wrong

----------


## nevergymless

Can you PM me this sources name. I was going to buy some blue tops from china for pretty cheap . And this source as great reviews at the other boards i go to. But now , I'm having second thoughts . 


Would it be smarter to pick up 1 kit and get my blood work tested and then do like 6 iu a day and go back and get tested to see if its legit ?

----------


## JuliusPleaser

well I PM'd one of the guys on this thread, and we have the same "GREAT" source who is NUMBER one for riptropin... and if this is all real, we all got scammed...on purpose or not...still sucks..

----------


## JuliusPleaser

actually i just remembered that my shoe size was 11.5 and now is 12 since ive been on lol....so maybe i do have real shit... LOL

----------


## fossilfuel7

> you are just wrong


Wow..nice post :Aajack:

----------


## fossilfuel7

Let me make this clear....I never said the source was selling bunk GH on purpose. The point, is that he is selling it and turning a blind eye....and that is proven by numerous members test results/experiences at high doses of his product.

----------


## gymnerd

That is easily one of the best gh out there right now. Source is the best there is if its the right guy. Its made in a licenced facility NOT UG lab!! What did you have tested Igf levels?? Those are NOT normal levels of igf btw and also if you take a shot early morning and go at night to have the test done (almost everyone makes this mistake)your levels will have dropped greatly. Take a shot right before you go then tell me.

----------


## fossilfuel7

> That is easily one of the best gh out there right now. Source is the best there is if its the right guy. Its made in a licenced facility NOT UG lab!! What did you have tested Igf levels?? Those are NOT normal levels of igf btw and also if you take a shot early morning and go at night to have the test done (almost everyone makes this mistake)your levels will have dropped greatly. Take a shot right before you go then tell me.


"That is easily one of the best gh out there right now" How so and what is your basis for forming this conclusion??....Here say or facts?

I and other members have test results.

I am still shooting 10ius ED of what I have left over and getting no benefits what so ever.

I was instructed how to do the test at my Docs office.

I had been on for two months before the test..and yet you still want to doubt me.....

I see why many never come forward when they realize they have bunk GH from a source that is supposed to be legit.

----------


## gymnerd

> "That is easily one of the best gh out there right now" How so and what is your basis for forming this conclusion??....Here say or facts?
> 
> I and other members have test results.
> 
> I am still shooting 10ius ED of what I have left over and getting no benefits what so ever.
> 
> I was instructed how to do the test at my Docs office.
> 
> I had been on for two months before the test..and yet you still want to doubt me.....
> ...



IDK bro th rips I had which was a little while ago gave me very similar results to saizen I ran before. This the ONLY thread anywhere I have seen comp[laints about this type GH I think there is another motive involved here just my .002

----------


## JuliusPleaser

i dont know what to believe anymore, lol...

----------


## gymnerd

> i dont know what to believe anymore, lol...



Just get your stuff from the guys with the best reps its as simple as that. There is nothing wrong with chinese hgh these sources know if they get discovered selling bunk gh there reps will go in the toilet and thats really all these guys have any good source will not sell bunk gh simple as that. Im not saying stuff doesn't happen time to time but this thread is a conspiricy theory and a half I wouldn't take it too seriously. 

There is no real proof even offered yet at this point just someone "telling" you not to buy riptropins. I have no interest either way but make a claim like that back that shit up and post the actual lab papers and even then its all his word that he didnt leave the shit out in the heat and get destroyed, or any possible situation like that.

----------


## Fantomg

If my levels are above 350, I'm happy. What is 1230 out of 2275? Sounds like the doc's own scale since normal IGF-1 levels range from 109-284ng/ml + or - a little depending on who's scale you subscribe to. Heat is an enemy for sure. Storage after reconstitution. The correct water (bac water etc). Testing right after dosing. Would be nice to see that blood/lab work here. It belongs to you like an x-ray. Request it. Post it. Help others. This is what many come for here. As rude as it may seem, heresy is.....heresy. It has to be. Hard evidence has a welcome mat of gold on forums. 
I'm about to run another IGF level test soon. Yellow tops from China at 4/iu/day. Doesn't matter much what I say and/or if I claim to be as honest as George Washington before then. But posting my "LABWORK" helps others make their minds up much easier and takes most of the debate out of the situation. One can also paint the picture enough to make others understand where the gear came from without breaking the lab posting rules as well.

----------


## gymnerd

> If my levels are at 400, I'm happy. What is 1230 out of 2275? Sounds like the doc's own scale. Heat is an enemy for sure. Storage after reconstitution. The correct water (bac water etc). Testing right after dosing. Would be nice to see that blood/lab work here. It belongs to you like an x-ray. Request it. Post it. Help others. This is what many come for here. As rude as it may seem, heresy is.....heresy. It has to be. Hard evidence has a welcome mat of gold on forums. 
> I'm about to run another IGF level test soon. Yellow tops from China at 4/iu/day. Doesn't matter much what I say and/or if I claim to be as honest as George Washington before then. But posting my "LABWORK" helps others make their minds up much easier and takes most of the debate out of the situation. One can also paint the picture enough to make others understand where the gear came from without breaking the lab posting rules as well.



Great post.

----------


## frawnz

> Just get your stuff from the guys with the best reps its as simple as that. There is nothing wrong with chinese hgh these sources know if they get discovered selling bunk gh there reps will go in the toilet and thats really all these guys have any good source will not sell bunk gh simple as that. Im not saying stuff doesn't happen time to time but this thread is a conspiricy theory and a half I wouldn't take it too seriously. 
> 
> There is no real proof even offered yet at this point just someone "telling" you not to buy riptropins. I have no interest either way but make a claim like that back that shit up and post the actual lab papers and even then its all his word that he didnt leave the shit out in the heat and get destroyed, or any possible situation like that.



I had a normal IGF-1 test which I took in the morning, an hour after 10 IU injection. It was 364 compared to the 289 baseline I had from the test I took before going on it. Same source, same product. There's no conspiracy. There's at least 4-5 people on this board that have issues with it, and about half a dozen threads on a different forum that I would link you to but is against forum rules.

So please ease up on your attack mode for someone trying to warn people about a product that has given multiple people very poor results, with blood work to back it up (myself included). Do you have any blood work to show yours is actually legit, or are you just using heresay and "sides" to determine authenticity?

----------


## gymnerd

> I had a normal IGF-1 test which I took in the morning, an hour after 10 IU injection. It was 364 compared to the 289 baseline I had from the test I took before going on it. Same source, same product. There's no conspiracy. There's at least 4-5 people on this board that have issues with it, and about half a dozen threads on a different forum that I would link you to but is against forum rules.
> 
> So please ease up on your attack mode for someone trying to warn people about a product that has given multiple people very poor results, with blood work to back it up (myself included). Do you have any blood work to show yours is actually legit, or are you just using heresay and "sides" to determine authenticity?



Im not making any claims you guys are so I have no need to back up anything. If you are going to call a source scammer you should back it up with proof period. You did so

----------


## frawnz

> Im not making any claims you guys are so I have no need to back up anything.





> That is easily one of the best gh out there right now.


Really?

----------


## fossilfuel7

> I had a normal IGF-1 test which I took in the morning, an hour after 10 IU injection. It was 364 compared to the 289 baseline I had from the test I took before going on it. Same source, same product. There's no conspiracy. There's at least 4-5 people on this board that have issues with it, and about half a dozen threads on a different forum that I would link you to but is against forum rules.
> 
> So please ease up on your attack mode for someone trying to warn people about a product that has given multiple people very poor results, with blood work to back it up (myself included). Do you have any blood work to show yours is actually legit, or are you just using heresay and "sides" to determine authenticity?


Thanks for helping out Frawnz. It's no wonder you never hear about this sort of thing on the forums. 
I would not have posted my experience had it not been for you and Lifegaurd102 and a few others on the other boards also coming forward.

----------


## fossilfuel7

> Just get your stuff from the guys with the best reps its as simple as that. There is nothing wrong with chinese hgh these sources know if they get discovered selling bunk gh there reps will go in the toilet and thats really all these guys have any good source will not sell bunk gh simple as that. Im not saying stuff doesn't happen time to time but this thread is a conspiricy theory and a half I wouldn't take it too seriously. 
> 
> There is no real proof even offered yet at this point just someone "telling" you not to buy riptropins. I have no interest either way but make a claim like that back that shit up and post the actual lab papers and even then its all his word that he didnt leave the shit out in the heat and get destroyed, or any possible situation like that.


You are a joke and It looks as if you are friends of the source or something and you have an agenda.

FYI..as soon as I got the kit it was put in the fridge and each vial was used within 3 days of reconstitution.

If I had a scanner I would post results. I should not have to post results anyway. I guess you want to say a long time member is not going to post the truth about his experience using GH eh??

I have been a member of this board for over 4 years and I post my experience regarding using a product....and you have the nerve to say this thread is a conspiracy?? with other members backing me up??

Do everyone a favor and do not post in one of my threads again.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

hey, no need to get personal with him... im on ur side on this one... like i said, 5 months with 5ius, not much to be WHOA about for rips...

but we must understand, we have to let everyone speak their side.. because it is possible "our" source can get sold bs too... or maybe ur kits were in a hot ass truck that drove 3 hours to an airport to hong kong...

no one really knows, thats the damn problem... but ive ordered about 30+ kits from "our" source and no one else said anything bad, except for my friends who KNOW their bodies well...

my one friend said he preferred the thanktropins over the rips... he also preferred the old pin wheel ********** over the new "real" 8iu **********...then i myself took the pinwheel ones and once i heard they were "fakes" i took an entire vial everday until i finished them...and nothing...got real tired thats about it...

neither from rips or hyges, no hand tingles...no real "sides" could be a good thing, but not even serono gave me sides (4iu)

so i find it strange... my gear source carries the old pinwheel tops and he is VERY VERY reputable founder of a UGL... but he even admitted not knowing much about GH and he was just helping a collegue

in conclusion... none of us can really know... we can all be brainwashed to believe whatever we want... esp from china... and this is literally all hear-say and people on boards typing stuff...also, we must realize that most poeople dont want to ADMIT they made a mistake or even want to believe they just spent thousands on fake ass shit...so they will spend hours researching to find a thread until they hear what they want...

all i know is my experience, and im not TOO impressed with rips... 5ius, for 5 months, actually 6 months now that i think about it (started in feb)...

i dont wanna hear about was my diet off.. or what was ur training like... i knew a friend taking serono kits and eating pizza everynight and lost more fat...

my diet was on point.. my cycle was given to my by George Farah...i busted my ass in the gym...my ius remained the same... never missed a shot...always did 5iu in am on empty stomach in the am 

just expected more...then again...6 month mark, maybe NOW im gonna start seeing more results, or even hopefully achieved hyperplasmia at some level now... we shall see...

but all in all, had better results 4 years ago generic blue tops 2iu from a close friend...never felt sides or results like that again... calves were a lagging body part...after the kit, my calves were 3 inches bigger...go figure...2 ius made my hands go numb...never felt that again... 

however, on these rips... my feet did go from size 11.5 to 12 ...i do sleep well... but fat loss isn't so amazing...i do not have shredded abs, not even after 6 months...but everywhere else on my body is almost totally fat free, esp my legs...its funny cause another friend who ran thanktropin lost 13 lbs of fat since he started his kits...so yea im confused.... but thats my 2 cents

----------


## AndriodLee

> hey, no need to get personal with him... im on ur side on this one... like i said, 5 months with 5ius, not much to be WHOA about for gh...
> 
> but we must understand, we have to let everyone speak their side.. because it is possible "our" source can get sold bs too... or maybe ur kits were in a hot ass truck that drove 3 hours to an airport to hong kong...
> 
> no one really knows, thats the damn problem... but ive ordered about 30+ kits from "our" source and no one else said anything bad, except for my friends who KNOW their bodies well...
> 
> my one friend said he preferred the thanktropins over the rips... he also preferred the old pin wheel ********** over the new "real" 8iu **********...
> 
> so i find it strange... my gear source carries the old pinwheel tops and he is VERY VERY reputable founder of a UGL...
> ...


maybe you should have some blood work drawn too, or send you vials out to be tested. No one is really suggesting anything here. Fossil had a bad experience with his gear and he's sharing it with the rest of the board so people are aware of whats out there. This is a legit thread with blood work to back it up. Just take it for what it is and draw your own conclusions.

----------


## Fantomg

Nice post Julius. George Farah is an amazing trainer/coach with as much knowledge as anyone I've ever met. Had me do almost a 180 with my thoughts on gear and dieting. 

Anyhow - All this uncertainty raises a question I've not been answered:
Is testing for Somatotropin conclusive of HGH in the system?
Everyone tests their IGF-1, but I read in a post that testing your Somatotropin level is the true measure of growth hormone in one's body. Is the following accurate:?
Somatomedin = IGF-1
Somatotropin = HGH

----------


## gymnerd

> You are a joke and It looks as if you are friends of the source or something and you have an agenda.
> 
> FYI..as soon as I got the kit it was put in the fridge and each vial was used within 3 days of reconstitution.
> 
> If I had a scanner I would post results. I should not have to post results anyway. I guess you want to say a long time member is not going to post the truth about his experience using GH eh??
> 
> I have been a member of this board for over 4 years and I post my experience regarding using a product....and you have the nerve to say this thread is a conspiracy?? with other members backing me up??
> 
> Do everyone a favor and do not post in one of my threads again.


BTW you are acting very defensive when all I did was ask for proof, didnt say I didnt beleive you but you are acting suspect IMO You are TELLING people to not use a GH that has the BEST rep around and offer no proof as to why and your initial post didnt even make sense really ./ If you would have posted like an inteligent adult and not a spoiled teenager I would have never questioned it but I am not gonna let this thread stop me from getting more you sound like you dont know shit IMO. You could destroyed the GH yourself or screwed the test up? Either way I will take hundreds of good reviews over you spoiled rant thank.

OK you guys are attacking me? This is the first I have heard of this GH being bad and I all over the boards everywhyere I used it it was good Im 100% sure of that. 

The conspirisy Im talking about is all chinees hgh is junk which is ridicules you two just choose to take it like I was talking to you I WAS NOT. You guys have a prob with the source and that is unfortunate but you guys are acting like jerks Im just giving my experience and because it doesn't match with yours Im a joke no your a joke you didnt even provide any proof.

----------


## gymnerd

> Really?


Thats completely different than calling one of the top GH sources a scammer c'mon bro dont twist my words to make your point.

----------


## fossilfuel7

> BTW you are acting very defensive when all I did was ask for proof, didnt say I didnt beleive you but you are acting suspect IMO You are TELLING people to not use a GH that has the BEST rep around and offer no proof as to why and your initial post didnt even make sense really ./ If you would have posted like an inteligent adult and not a spoiled teenager I would have never questioned it but I am not gonna let this thread stop me from getting more you sound like you dont know shit IMO. You could destroyed the GH yourself or screwed the test up? Either way I will take hundreds of good reviews over you spoiled rant thank.
> 
> OK you guys are attacking me? This is the first I have heard of this GH being bad and I all over the boards everywhyere I used it it was good Im 100% sure of that. 
> 
> The conspirisy Im talking about is all chinees hgh is junk which is ridicules you two just choose to take it like I was talking to you I WAS NOT. You guys have a prob with the source and that is unfortunate but you guys are acting like jerks Im just giving my experience and because it doesn't match with yours Im a joke no your a joke you didnt even provide any proof.


Again...YOU ARE A JOKE. If you read my post..I said "It's all junk as far as I AM CONCERNED"

You are saying I did not provide proof?? Yet you say that you are 100% sure that it was good???...yet you provide NO PROOF...and did not have a test?? 

Myself and NUMEROUS OTHER MEMBERS have had a bad experience THROUGH TESTING.

Oh, and it's nice to know you are not going to let my thread stop you from wasting more money. :1laugh: 

It's also nice to know, that you choose to believe that I don't know how to use GH and that I made it magically go bad. :Aajack: 

You are the "spoiled teenager" who said "this thread is a conspiracy theory and a half I wouldn't take it too seriously".

You are ignorant and thoughtless in your posting here.

I can only conclude from your ranting that you are connected to the source..or purchased a lot of Riptropin and don't want to think that you might have wasted your money.

I'm sure there is good Chinese GH out there....but, I am posting my experience in this thread.

You attacked me and my credibility immediately with your first post.

Please continue to dig yourself into a bigger hole.

----------


## BloodyBM

Thank you Fossilfuel7 for your courage to put it out there. Thank you Frawnz as well for providing the proper evidence. Sucks wish i had health insurance so i could test my Hyge's either that or i can wait till my 3rd kit and base it off of results, recovery, my skin and things like that. This was a major help to a young (26) HgH user such as myself, brings me great awareness.

----------


## NotSmall

See my concern is are we definitely interpreting these tests corerectly? - Don't get me wrong, I have no information to the contrary - just seems like it could be a little more complicated timing wise etc

----------


## frawnz

> See my concern is are we definitely interpreting these tests corerectly? - Don't get me wrong, I have no information to the contrary - just seems like it could be a little more complicated timing wise etc


Well, I'm not going to claim I know exactly how IGF-1 blood tests work, scientifically. However, I always try to do my homework and find scientific studies that relate to anything I'm taking. I've posted this before, but in case you haven't seen it, it's a chart showing how HGH peaks after injection. The purpose of this scientific study was actually to determine the difference in elevated HGH levels between just straight HGH and HGH + hGHBP, but it's a great indicator of how levels peak and then drop off after an HGH injection.

The HGH peaks almost exactly 1 hour post-injection. If IGF-1 is the best indicator of HGH levels, I can only assume that the IGF-1 levels should parallel the HGH levels and also peak 1 hour post-injection. This may not be the case, but I haven't seen anything that indicates otherwise.

----------


## NotSmall

> See my concern is are we definitely interpreting these tests corerectly? - Don't get me wrong, I have no information to the contrary - just seems like it could be a little more complicated timing wise etc


The more I look into this the more I realise how complicated an issue it is regarding not only the time between GH administration and the blood being taken but also the time taken to get the blood to the lab - I was told today by someone who does the testing that IGF-1 degrades so quickly that the blood must be tested within 5hrs of being taken.

Also - fossilfuel7 - what are the values you posted?

----------


## russiandave

guys keep in mind that even the olympics cant test for hgh in the system, so of course this is going to be difficult

----------


## NotSmall

> Well, I'm not going to claim I know exactly how IGF-1 blood tests work, scientifically. However, I always try to do my homework and find scientific studies that relate to anything I'm taking. I've posted this before, but in case you haven't seen it, it's a chart showing how HGH peaks after injection. The purpose of this scientific study was actually to determine the difference in elevated HGH levels between just straight HGH and HGH + hGHBP, but it's a great indicator of how levels peak and then drop off after an HGH injection.
> 
> The HGH peaks almost exactly 1 hour post-injection. If IGF-1 is the best indicator of HGH levels, I can only assume that the IGF-1 levels should parallel the HGH levels and also peak 1 hour post-injection. This may not be the case, but I haven't seen anything that indicates otherwise.


That seems to involve quite a high level of supposition mate, it was always my understanding that IGF-1 peaks some time after hGH.

----------


## Brawlik

Most scammers use HCG and claim it to be HGH because it is identical to the naked eye. A good way to test for HCG is go buy a pregnancy test and if it comes up positive you should find your supplier and break his kneecaps. Another way to tell is after constituted, shake the vial violently (this will destroy the hormone but you will get your answer) and if it gets cloudy, then you have the real deal my friend and the cloudier it is, the better quality it is. It sucks to have to sacrifice a vial but it will put you mind as ease.

----------


## Brawlik

oh yea, and fyi if your ordering from China = bad idea...much better change of it not getting seized by customs coming from europe because customs are VERY TIGHT in China and Canada...I have some great domestic suppliers as well

----------


## DCannon

I'm on Riptropins right now and they are strong as hell. However, you have to make sure the security sticker checks out on their website. 

The first 2 kits I was on had no sticker and I was up to 5iu's/day, just starting to get numb hands.

Now, the kits have the sticker and I had to drop to 2.5iu because I couldn't handle the sides. Even now, my hands go numb ALL the time. I'm leaner yet stronger. My muscles have filled out tremendously. I love Riptropins!

----------


## Juice Authority

> I'm on Riptropins right now and they are strong as hell. However, you have to make sure the security sticker checks out on their website. 
> 
> The first 2 kits I was on had no sticker and I was up to 5iu's/day, just starting to get numb hands.
> 
> Now, the kits have the sticker and I had to drop to 2.5iu because I couldn't handle the sides. Even now, my hands go numb ALL the time. I'm leaner yet stronger. My muscles have filled out tremendously. I love Riptropins!


Rips come from one guy and one guy only. He has the exclusive on Rips and only one other distributor. I highly doubt they're being counterfeited, but who knows? Rips are produced in the same plant as hyges (same chemist too - very well known). Rips have good feedback on most boards. Also, unless you take your IGF-1 test within 1 hour after administration results will be skewed. Most people also don't know the difference between GH and IGF-1 levels.

----------


## dec11

> Most scammers use HCG and claim it to be HGH because it is identical to the naked eye. A good way to test for HCG is go buy a pregnancy test and if it comes up positive you should find your supplier and break his kneecaps. Another way to tell is after constituted, shake the vial violently (this will destroy the hormone but you will get your answer) and if it gets cloudy, then you have the real deal my friend and the cloudier it is, the better quality it is. It sucks to have to sacrifice a vial but it will put you mind as ease.


 hmm....you do realise this thread is months old?

----------


## ScotchGuard02

Chinese HGH is such a crap shoot. Surely, out of 1,300,000,000 people there's got to be ONE guy that sell legit stuff. But how do you find that ONE? I wish that HGH was legal in the US for personal use. Until that happens we're going to see bad experiences being posted by users getting bogus stuff out of China. The price is just too tempting for the benefits of HGH.

----------


## s.norman

the side effects shood tell u if its real or not

----------


## ecsaaron

> the side effects shood tell u if its real or not


Guess if you get an abcess its bad.Im not takin that chance...Pharm grade for me

----------


## ukabx

> Rips come from one guy and one guy only. He has the exclusive on Rips and only one other distributor. I highly doubt they're being counterfeited, but who knows? Rips are produced in the same plant as hyges (same chemist too - very well known). Rips have good feedback on most boards. Also, unless you take your IGF-1 test within 1 hour after administration results will be skewed. Most people also don't know the difference between GH and IGF-1 levels.


edit,...

----------


## JimInAK

From my experience taking HGH and testing my IGF-1 level here's how it worked for me....

My initial IGF-1 test was about 150 ng/ml. After 3 days and four daily doses of 4iu/day my next IGF-1 test came in at about 185 ng/ml. My level had risen about 20%. Continuing the dose for 30 days, I took another IGF-1 test. That test came in at 300+ ng/ml. (I screwed up by not telling the testing facility that i was taking HGH, as the test administered had a ceiling of 300 ng/ml.)

I expect and generally obtain about a 100ng/ml increase in IGF-1 per 1iu/day dose taking generic Chinese HGH and I expect IGF-1 to increase to it's maximum level in 3-4 weeks.

I've heard that there are differences in IGF-1 level at different times of the day. I just try to take each test at the same time of day.

----------

